# New navigation horrible



## LauraC (Aug 10, 2017)

Doesn't shut up!


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

I counted that it told me the next turn 5 times in a quarter mile. Almost tossed it out the window. Lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY "!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I mute it. Never heard anything.


----------

